# Dosing Seachem Prime



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

How should I dose *Seachem Prime* during water change?

The instruction said: "Use 1 ml for each 10 gallons of water." That's great, but I change water using ordinary bucket which is up to 3 gallons. 
I don't think that it's realistic to measure 1/3 milliliter of Prime.

How do you guys do this?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> How should I dose *Seachem Prime* during water change?
> 
> The instruction said: "Use 1 ml for each 10 gallons of water." That's great, but I change water using ordinary bucket which is up to 3 gallons.
> I don't think that it's realistic to measure 1/3 milliliter of Prime.
> ...


The baby feeding syringes available free at any drug store will very accurately measure 1/2mL. 1.65ish X is not a huge overdose and it'll be fine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

So, do i really need such a small amount of it (1/3-1/2 ml) on the whole water bucket?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's really concentrated. I use about 1mL per 5gal which is an overdose but sometimes there is extra chlorine in the water when they flush the pipes and I have a bad sense of smell so I don't notice. I figure better safe than sorry. The leftover prime in the water will eventually work its magic on some free ammonia and nitrite and be 'out of the system'. 

I've used it at the suggested dose before of 1mL/10 gal and it seems to work.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for answer, AquariAM!

How long should I wait until water can be added to aquarium safety?
I think that Prime can't react with chemicals in the water and disappear instantly.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I mix it into the tap water as I fill a bucket and then add it to the tank. On sensitive or young fish I let the water gas out for about 12 hours and keep it heated then add to the tank.


----------



## wonivek (May 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you for answer, AquariAM!
> 
> How long should I wait until water can be added to aquarium safety?
> I think that Prime can't react with chemicals in the water and disappear instantly.


I use the phython siphon to remove and add water to my fish tank. This might not work for everyone but it currently works for me.

When I reverse the siphon to add water from my tap to the tank directly, I pour in the correct amount of prime directly into the tank near where the new water is being pumped into (as per python's instructions).

Fish are extremely happy I've had them for years (cichlids and loaches and plecos). It's a 70 gallon tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My Seachem Prime bottle makes drops, so it says use 2 drops for each 4 litres..I use a big als bucket with the water in it which is 4.5 gallons... Worked out how many litres that is and figured out how many drops to put in...works out to around 8-9 drops, if I did it right ... tho I always find all the bottles with these odd amounts to use more difficult than it needs to be lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get a baby feeding syringe from any drug store for free and measure it out. 1mL treats 10 gallons at standard chloramine concentrations. I usually use 3/4mL per 5 gallons.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

wonivek said:


> I use the phython siphon to remove and add water to my fish tank. This might not work for everyone but it currently works for me.
> 
> When I reverse the siphon to add water from my tap to the tank directly, I pour in the correct amount of prime directly into the tank near where the new water is being pumped into (as per python's instructions).
> 
> Fish are extremely happy I've had them for years (cichlids and loaches and plecos). It's a 70 gallon tank.


I remember that in LFS told me that water conditioner killed beneficial bacterias. I don't know whether it's true.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, syringe is a good idea. Pipette for making drops is not bad as well


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I remember that in LFS told me that water conditioner killed beneficial bacterias. I don't know whether it's true.


That LFS was staffed by morons.


----------

